# Dolomiti Superbike oder Salzkammergut Trophy oder Swiss Bike Masters



## Marathonfan (21. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

möchte heuer einen von diesen 3 Marathons fahren. Welchen würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Es geht jedesmal um die Langstrecke. Wie sind euere Erfahrungen bzw. Erlebnisse?

Danke schon mal.


----------



## Themar7 (23. Februar 2008)

Wenn du gut trainiert bist dann nimm die Extremstecke bei der Salzkammergut-Trophy. 210km und 7000hm. Bin da letztes Jahr mitgefahren und fands genial...Werd dieses Jahr auch wieder mitfahren. Ist halt auch Kopfsache wenn du nach knapp 5000hm und 140km am Ziel vorbeifährst und du weisst noch 70km bei der Hitze. 50% Ausfallquote.
Aber die Swiss-Bike-Masters will ich auch mal probieren.

Grüße von der A326!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (23. Februar 2008)

Ich kann Dir nur den Dolomiti empfehlen .
Insbesondere dieses Jahr wenn die Strecke wieder gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gefahren wird.
Die hat nämlich den Vorteil,daß es zum Schluß ne schöne steileTrailpassage zum Ziel hinunter gibt.
Die anderen bin ich noch nicht gefahren.
Aber für den Anfang sollte das schon reichen.


----------



## Marathonfan (24. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

die Extrem Distance der Salzkammergut Trophy ist mir wirklich zu extrem. Bin 2006 die "Langdistance" mit 101 km und ca. 3500 hm gefahren. War wirklich super, nur herrschten 2006 ca. 30 Grad im Schatten und das war auch extrem. Die Trophy würde mich schon wieder sehr interressieren weil ja letztes Jahr eine neue Strecke eingeführt wurde.

Gruß


----------



## mhu (24. Februar 2008)

Die 2007er und auch die 2008er Streckenführung bei der Salzkammergut Trophy ist zu mehr als 85 % anders, als die von 2006! Außerdem sind es noch gut 9 Kilometer mehr als 2006 und das ist auch schon ziemlich extrem.

Schau dir mal die Bilder an.
http://www.salzkammergut-trophy.at/impressionen-pid1107


----------



## Catsoft (25. Februar 2008)

Ich kenne den Dolomiti und den Swiss. Beim Dolomiti ist die Stimmung unerreicht. Die Strecke bei Swiss ist allerdings die größere Herausforderung. Salzkammer ist IMHO künstlich extrem...


----------



## captain hook (25. Februar 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Salzkammer ist IMHO künstlich extrem...



wie meinst du das? schonmal die 200 da gefahren? wie kommst du zu diesem schluss?


----------



## Marathonfan (25. Februar 2008)

mhu schrieb:


> Die 2007er und auch die 2008er Streckenführung bei der Salzkammergut Trophy ist zu mehr als 85 % anders, als die von 2006! Außerdem sind es noch gut 9 Kilometer mehr als 2006 und das ist auch schon ziemlich extrem.
> 
> Schau dir mal die Bilder an.
> http://www.salzkammergut-trophy.at/impressionen-pid1107



Hallo,

es wird wahrscheinlich, zu 99,9 % die Salzkammergut Trophy werden. Leider ist am 6.Juli (Dolomiti) auch ein Marathon vor meiner Haustür den ich mal fahren möchte. Außerdem ist die Anreise zum SBM etwa doppelt so weit wie zur Trophy.
Wie ist die neue Strecke im Vergleich zur "alten" ? Ist sie schwerer oder leichter, wobei mir hm oder km egal sind, wie sind die Abfahrten? Sind längere Tragepassagen mit dabei? Ist hier jemand schon die "alte" und die "neue" Strecke gefahren. Wie sind euere Erfahrungen?

LG


----------



## Themar7 (25. Februar 2008)

Wenn du die 110km bei der Salzkammertrophy nimmst wirst du vieleicht 2 Schiebe/Tragepassagen haben. Eine am Anfang zum Raschberg und eine zur Rossalm hoch, sind aber nur kurze. Bei der 210ner Runde sind bergauf und bergab Trage/Schiebestrecken dabei die auch wesentlich länger sind z.B Jochwand. 
Bin 2006 die 100 gefahren und 2007 dann 210km. Am schlimmsten ist der Anstieg zur Rossalm 1000hm. Tip: Auf der Flachepassage am Hallstätter See ruhig schön locker rollen...


----------



## Marathonfan (1. März 2008)

Hi,

die Entscheidung ist gefallen. Werde bei der Salzkammergut Trophy die 110 km in Angriff nehmen. Und als Vorbereitung den "Tegernsee MTB Marathon" fahren.

Danke für euere Tipps, und vielleicht sieht man sich ja.

LG


----------

